# Ultimate Dubs - The Countdown Is On.....



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

Looking thru a old thread and thought jeez UD's is soon approaching us! Are you going this year? Are you showing? Are you just visiting? Where you staying? Anyone else up for it at the international this year??

-------------------------------------------------

*The PR Girls!b]

















































































STRICTLY TIME NOW!!!






























































































































Mr Ste Lockley's Detailed S3 Time






















































Who Says Magazines Cant Get Along? Golf+ and Fast Car ;-)




































Mr Pimp Furkz Himself Time (Laid Back He Says!)































































the fast car team


















how this is how wide i can open my mouth









and one for the ladies and some pretty boys too ;-)









and some for the ladies and the guys!









one to get the ladies weak at the knees









crowd shots




































oh its a gora! rare indeedy!







*


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yup - I am going, colin (Blueloop's) lupo is just coming out of the bodyshop as we speak and of course I will be peering over your shoulder trying to steal all the same shots as you, just like last year!!!

Should be a good laugh, going up the night before this time just to join in the fun!


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

u at the international fella??


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

loafy said:


> u at the international fella??


Yeah with Blueloop.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Been to the last two shows, will be coming up again this year. Il most likely be making the 200 mile trip up on the Sunday morning though.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I will be there exhibiting along side Dodo Juice :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im showing with the ibiza inside im also staying at the international hotel


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

u should convoy with us lot ;-)

roll in with the dudes!!


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

im in <3 with the brunette


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm sure the guy in the gray has had an accident or something!

Looks like a deer caught in the headlights!


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Going up Saturday night now as my car will be in the arena. Im staying at the Grays Hotel though a mile up the road.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Is there much of the DW fraternity making a visit to this?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

got one car under my hands as we speak, and another to climb all over tomorrow at Telford. So I'll be there at 8am, and travelling home saturday evening


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

yes, i will be there, juicing it like there is no tomorrow - check ya


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

With my new car purchase I was thinking of making a visit, it would be Sunday for a junior and mere peasant like myself mind


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

see you all there, should be a good one! :thumb:

Alex


----------

